# Crossfit



## SEAN72 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Was hoping someone may be able to help us out.

My wife & I move to Larnaca area on January 25th.
My wife is very into crossfit here in Ireland & is wondering if anyone would
know of any gyms that offer crossfit training in the Larnaca area.

Thanking you in advance.

Sean


----------



## minmax (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd also be interested to learn more about that since I'm thinking about staying in Cyprus for a while.

A quick Google brought me to this:
facebook dot com / crossfitpafos.cyprus

and this video:
youtube dot com / watch?v=MiVNK7EAZuQ
(I can't post full links since I'm a new member.)

In the comments it says:
"This event was in Limassol. Workout ..cross﻿ fit..every Monday, Wednesday and Saturday at 6.15pm. Atlantica Oasis Hotel Limassol. Next to hotel in outdoor place."


----------



## christyArrr (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi you two. If my response is not too late...

In the LARNACA area, there is a gym called The Personal Training Studio that offers Crossfit Training. The owner has gone abroad just to get certified to teach. Should come up when you google them. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------

